# [SOLVED] /dev/dvb not created (DVB usb stick)

## DocReedSolomon

hi all,

yet another problem that is driving me nuts   :Laughing: 

got myself an HanfTek USB DVB Stick. should be supported fine:

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_USB#HanfTek_UMT-010

if i plug the stick in, the modules are loaded:

```

dvb_usb_umt_010         7680  0

dvb_usb_dibusb_common     9284  1 dvb_usb_umt_010

dib3000mc              15872  1 dvb_usb_dibusb_common

dib3000_common          3072  1 dib3000mc

dvb_usb                22216  2 dvb_usb_umt_010,dvb_usb_dibusb_common

dvb_core               89712  1 dvb_usb

dvb_pll                16836  3 dvb_usb_umt_010,dvb_usb_dibusb_common,dvb_usb

mt352                   8132  1 dvb_usb_umt_010

```

dmesg output:

```

usbcore: registered new driver dvb_usb_umt_010

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

dvb-usb: found a 'Hanftek UMT-010 DVB-T USB2.0' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw'

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4

dvb-usb: generic DVB-USB module successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

usb 2-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: deregistering driver dvb_usb_umt_010

usbcore: registered new driver dvb_usb_umt_010

```

well, doesnt look bad sofar, right? however, there is no such /dev/dvb   :Shocked: 

i came across a few older threads in this forum, and even added local rules like this:

20-local.rules:

```

KERNEL="dvb*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh %k", NAME="%c"

```

not sure if this is even needed, because 50-udev.rules already contains a dvb rule. well, anyway, the dvb devices are not created here.

OTOH, other sticks (memory stick aso) are detected fine!

what could this be? i am at a loss  :Sad: 

looking at the kernel documentation in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt it says:

[quote]

We assume that you have udev already up and running and that have been

creating the DVB device nodes manually up to now due to the missing sysfs

support.

[/code]

no, i did not create the DVB devices manually, how should i do this? should i do this at all?Last edited by DocReedSolomon on Sat Nov 04, 2006 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DocReedSolomon,

There is some good news and some bad news ... some of these devices are supported and some are not.

Please post the Vendor and Device IDs from lsusb, or from /proc/bus/usb/devices.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

hi there!

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please post the Vendor and Device IDs from lsusb, or from /proc/bus/usb/devices.

 

oops, i already did?

```

dvb-usb: found a 'Hanftek UMT-010 DVB-T USB2.0' in cold state, will try to load a firmware 

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw' 

```

lsusb for sure displays this likewise:

```

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 15f4:0025 HanfTek HanfTek UMT-010 USB2.0 DVB-T (warm)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

but why arent my devices created? damn   :Laughing: 

/proc/bus/usb/devices:

```

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  9 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=15f4 ProdID=0025 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=

S:  Product=USB DVB-T

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=450mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 376 Ivl=0ms

```

----------

## DocReedSolomon

forget it! i just installed the device using windows-XP (well, sorry <g>)

doesnt work there either   :Shocked: 

button to scan frequencys is greyed out   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DocReedSolomon,

Looking at the kernel driver /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-ids.h, it doesn't know your device.

That file contains 

```
#define USB_VID_HANFTEK                                         0x15f4
```

so the Vendor ID is good and  

```
#define USB_PID_HANFTEK_UMT_010_COLD            0x0001

#define USB_PID_HANFTEK_UMT_010_WARM            0x0015
```

Your device has a deevice ID of 0x0025, so that driver doesn't know it and will not bind to it.

Do you feel lucky ?

Change the 0x0015 to 0x0025 so the driver will bind to your device. Rebuild and reinstall your kernel to use the modified code.

If thats all it is, it will work. If its really a different device, you will be no further forward.

Should your luck be in, please file a bug at bugs.gentoo.org so that the kernel gets updated and it JustWorks for you and everyone else in future.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

well, after changeing this, i didnt even get it to warm sate at all. also still no devices in /dev.

googleing around a bit i meanwhile found a few mac users, they didnt get the stick to work either.

probably just a cheap clone (yes, made in china). i will give it back later this day.

thanks for your help!

and anyway, it is supposted to work in win XP. infact it doesnt work there either..

----------

